# Checkboxen prüfen ob ausgewählt (PDF)



## Inventy (5. Okt 2019)

Hallo Community,

ich habe aus dem Netz folgenden Code zusammengeschnipselt um eine PDF zu senden - dabei werden erforderliche TextBoxen auf Vollständigkeit geprüft...

Gerne hätte ich, dass auch Kontrollkästchen die als erforderlich markiert sind, geprüft werden. Ich habe schon versucht den Bereich Text mit Checkbox zu ersetzen, klappt aber nicht.

Das ist der Code:


```
for(var i=0; i<this.numFields;i++){
    var f = this.getField(this.getNthFieldName(i));
    if (f.type == "text" && f.required == true && f.value == ""){
        app.alert('Bitte Pflichtfeld ausfüllen! (Felder sind mit einem * markiert');
        f.setFocus();
        exit;
    }
}

function absenden() {
  var radio = document.querySelector('input[name = "checkbox"]:checked');

  if (radio == null) {
    alert("Bitte einen Button auswählen!");
    return false;
  }
}

var c_name =  this.getField('Name Mitarbeiter').value;
var c_Pno =  this.getField('Personalnummer').value;
var betreff = 'Zurückgesendet: Personalfragebogen von: ' + c_name + ' (Persnr.: ' + c_Pno + " ) ";
var body = 'Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,';
this.mailDoc(false, "empfaenger@crown.de", "", "", betreff, body );
```

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn sich das jemand anschauen kann.

LG


----------



## M.L. (5. Okt 2019)

Das ist ein Java_script_ Problem. Und wie schon öfter könnte man sich einige Beispiele unter geeksforgeeks.org zwecks Inspiration anschauen: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/form-required-attribute-with-a-custom-validation-message-in-html5/ 








						Form validation using HTML and JavaScript - GeeksforGeeks
					

A Computer Science portal for geeks. It contains well written, well thought and well explained computer science and programming articles, quizzes and practice/competitive programming/company interview Questions.




					www.geeksforgeeks.org


----------

